# 求优化CFlags

## sexiszero

4 Xeon(with HT) 2.2GHz, 4GB memory

如何在make.conf设置中优化呢？

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

据说-march=i686会比-march=pentium4快？

----------

## EricHsu

请看该贴里关于 CFLAGS 设置的部分, 有一些有用的链接  :Smile: 

另外, 可以使用 acovea 来检测, 获得针对你的机器的 CFLAGS, 不过据说运行一次检测要 n 多时间 (数个小时以上吧..)

----------

